# Yet Another Obstacle for Organic Egg Farmers...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Read this article today. It's purely ridiculous. The FDA wants chickens to remain in enclosed areas away from all wildlife (including mice which try as you may you can't totally get away from anywhere...) It's probably better for wildlife not to be in contact with contagious diseases that chickens carry but that wasn't mentioned, and besides that I have my chickens in a run and it by no means cuts them off from wildlife. They caught and killed a mole one day as well as frogs. I've seen a chipmunk in there every morning for a week, and finches can get through the wire as well whenever they dare grabbing a snack. And snakes. They aren't perturbed by chicken wire either. To suddenly say free ranging pasture chickens now have to be in a wildlife proof roofed enclosure is beyond ridiculous. UGH. I am happy I can get eggs from my own backyard but I think this sort of stunt makes it increasingly difficult for people who can't have their own flock to get organic and free range eggs!

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/07/24/205230655/the-fda-doesnt-want-chickens-to-explore-the-great-outdoors?utm_source=npr&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=20130725


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Free Ranging flocks are usually healthy flocks. They need to build their immunity just like we do. I can fully understand having an enclosed run with a full roof just incase local birds are found to have bird flu etc, but it's best for them to live as nature intended. Hunting Pecking Gossiping and Drama Making.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Stupid people being important our country. Great. What have we come to?!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Stupid people being important our country. Great. What have we come to?!


well there was this country where they told you which house you would live in, where you would work, where you would go to school ect ect
it was called the USSR & if i recall it didn't end up working all that well..... that type of Gov. never does but that doesn't stop the clowns in D.C. from pushing us that direction.

piglett


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Thankful I live in an area with almost no regs. Had a problem where a neiber dog would come in my fenced yard and attac my dog. Was told to shoot it, I told the cop I would rather shoot the owner


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL read this article. I wouldn't believe everything you read on a blog or one sided webpage. This link is at the FDA where the encourage organic farmers to be required to allow their flocks access to outdoors. http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/00n0504/00N-0504_emc-001782-01.pdf

Here is the link to the original document that started all the hub bub in regards to no wildlife contact. This document even states it's a " Nonbinding Recomendation" meaning its not a rule or law just a suggestion. http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/GuidanceDocumentsRegulatoryInformation/Eggs/ucm285101.htm http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/GuidanceDocumentsRegulatoryInformation/Eggs/ucm285101.htm


----------

